# Sick up and vomit. Heeeeelp!



## Jordiee.x (Apr 2, 2016)

Hi all, I'm a step parent so I've never had to deal with all of this before but my partners sister-in-law has a five month old who has just started stage two solids and miss Haylee has started to vomit. The smell is obviously bile and so on, but is it normal or can her little stomach be unable to handle the foods she's having. The sister in law is under the eyes of welfare and she also has post natal depression so I'm trying to help out as much as I can. She's a wonderful mum as far as I can see but I asked her about the spewing and she just shrugged and went on her merry way. Please help!!


----------



## littlebear3 (Jul 1, 2014)

my first thought is 5mo eating stage 2 is waaay early. Pretty sure recommendations are still waiting until 6mo to start basic solids. rice cereal/ simple purees. 

my dd couldnt stomach simple apple puree at 7mo. vomited from that so we waited and worked slow.

Id talk to her or get her to talk to her dr. at the very least, cut out stage 2, stick with formula and let her tummy heal before reintroducing stage 1. If vomoting stops when on formula only, then youhave your answer that her digestive track isnt rdy for solids. If it continues even after a week off solids then there may be a formula intolerance or other issue. true vomiting (not spit up) is her bodys way of telling you something isnt right.


----------



## Ratchet (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm pretty sure that if you read the "stage 2" packaging, they advise waiting longer- and their whole goal is to sell lots of baby food, so if even they say wait, I would think waiting is a good idea. The American academy of pediatrics advises waiting until 6 months old for ANY solids, let along chunks. Poor baby still probably has a tongue thrust reflex, and her mouth and reflexes are not designed to handle chunks. They used to say 4-6 months but changed it recently because it is healthier. Which makes sense to me. Like, is there any way strained (or chunky) carrots is even close to the nutrition of breast milk or formula?


----------



## Jordiee.x (Apr 2, 2016)

Ratchet said:


> I'm pretty sure that if you read the "stage 2" packaging, they advise waiting longer- and their whole goal is to sell lots of baby food, so if even they say wait, I would think waiting is a good idea. The American academy of pediatrics advises waiting until 6 months old for ANY solids, let along chunks. Poor baby still probably has a tongue thrust reflex, and her mouth and reflexes are not designed to handle chunks. They used to say 4-6 months but changed it recently because it is healthier. Which makes sense to me. Like, is there any way strained (or chunky) carrots is even close to the nutrition of breast milk or formula?


I'm from New Zealand, stage one is still introduced at 4 months, stage two is supposed to be introduced around 7 months and I saw it stated on a baby food chart at the dentist today. Haylee has her feeds of breast milk/ formula as she is on both and is still hungry after which is why she was put onto stage one. She eats fine and wants more. Opening her mouth for more and crying when you are too slow for her lol. Doing the whole hands and toys in the mouth constantly and her head and neck stability is very good. So that was completely fine, spit up was normal but yeah, the last week has been horrendous with bile smelling puke, it's like spit up but with a bile stench to it. I unfortunately can't tell her she needs to stop stage two unless I have definite back up so am trying to accumulate facts and points as to why she shouldn't have Halyee on stage two yet! Poor sweetheart.


----------



## MeepyCat (Oct 11, 2006)

If you're worried about the vomiting, I'd suggest advising your sister in law to talk to the pediatrician. 

When to introduce solids is pretty individual. Some people advise earlier, some later. It's impossible to say from here whether this is just a laundry problem or whether it's a health problem. 

And there's the possibility that the child's mother knows what she's doing, or just doesn't want advice.


----------



## Alaina15 (Jul 19, 2017)

Trip to a doctor.


----------



## Spaces (Aug 19, 2017)

You should see a doctor To diagnose and treat. :nerd:

เพลงใหม่อัพเดต


----------

